

Josh Harris: "Pseudo was a fake company." - nir
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/06/26/josh-harris-pseudo-w.html

======
michael_dorfman
Man, that's a strange article. In the process of burning through 25M, Pseudo
managed to work hard to produce a lot of content-- it seems pretty
disingenuous to 8-years later to call it a "fake company" and a "work of
performance art." What appears more like performance art is the letter, which
somehow tries to pin this all on Jayson Blair and his corporate masters.
Weird.

Does anybody with more background on this care to elucidate?

------
LarryV
I was there, part of the Pseudo team, and I can say that it was just one idea
from being wildly successful - user generated content. We had done some
amazing things with early streaming as one of the first realaudio sites. As
with most ideas, the idea of user generated content was there but broadband
lines were not what they are today - so the user content focus was chat -
which we now know is not enough. I think Pseudo was doing some genuine
innovating in streaming, high traffic sites, crawlers and intense live video
(some shows were 7 hours long!). But in the end we only hear about the
successes and the silent evidence of the failures usually goes unnoticed. I
think Pseudo was what MTV would have been had it been 5 years too early in
trying to go on the air.

